# Ex-Pen Polypropylene mats



## savannah (Feb 25, 2008)

Where did you guys get your polypropylene mats for under your ex-pens? I been shopping around trying to find the best deals and thought I should ask you guys where you got yours.


----------



## Nanika (Jan 10, 2008)

I bought mine at an RV dealership at their end of the summer sale.


----------



## dana (Dec 3, 2006)

i have no clue lol


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

An RV store is a great idea! I have a small one that came from Target. I see the large ones at dog shows. I also think that www.petedge.com may carry one. They probably have the best price.


----------

